# kindness appreciated



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

So I finally got my family to come fish my spot this Sunday, last day of snapper, and my spot is over run with bobo's and schooly kings. with a pain in the rear shark.

Does anyone know what public #'s are producing good right now? I was thinking i-10 rubble.

Any suggestions would be greatly, greatly appreciated.:notworthy:


----------



## DREAMMAKER (Sep 4, 2011)

tommorow is not the last day. last day is 16th due to extension.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

amckeown30 said:


> So I finally got my family to come fish my spot this Sunday, last day of snapper, and my spot is over run with bobo's and schooly kings. with a pain in the rear shark.
> 
> Does anyone know what public #'s are producing good right now? I was thinking i-10 rubble.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly, greatly appreciated.:notworthy:


You will have to deal with the same stuff on most spots you fish. It's just the luck of the draw! Try changing your fishing tactics up! Bait/depth/lead/leader and so on.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry Bro. Most of the public spots I have been diving on are fish out.


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

Have you dove I-10 rubble lately?


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

Do the schooly's and bobo's move out after a week or so usually?
Do the Sharks move on?


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

I dove 3 public spots yesterday and the only spot with any sizeable snapper on it was one of the tanks. We shot 6 respectable snapper and there were pleny more.


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for that Swander. There are 2 sets of tanks. I assume you are talking about the deeper ones.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Just a humble tip. Most of the snapper are off the wrecks spawning. Drop a reef marker on the wreck. Then work the boat around the marker. Making your circles bigger (further from the marker) every pass. Watch your bottom machine. They are there. You just have to look. However, so are the sharks. Reel real fast


----------

